# flatheads



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

alright guys i generally stick to the reds specks and flounder but i have alot of free time comin up since we are about to get out of school. this summer i would love to catch one decent sized flathead, can anyone give me some advise? any at all would be appreciated


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a profesional but I do no that you have to use live bait to catch one. Use somthing as close to a big live bream as you can find. They love big ol bluegills but that would be against the law. They dont eat dead stuff only live bait. You can fish for them using the "bush hook" method. Get you about a 10 ft piece of mason line and put a good swivel on it and use a circle hook and put that big ol fish on there that resembles a bream and tie it off to a nice green limb hanging over the river. Good luck


----------

